# Sitting here in tears.



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I went into one of,the rooms that I keep my yarn in. I was looking for the right yarn for a outfit that I want to make for granddaughters doll. I,went into one of the totes to take yarn out. As I. Dug into the tote. Noticed mouse poop. It also smelled. Got a trash bag and threw it out. I,went to the next tote the same thing. All if the yarn has to be thrown out. I thought ok st least I have the yarn in my,craft room. Two nights ago,I heard scratching in my craft room. Not sure what it is but did not sound like a mouse. Th st went in for an hour. I refuse to go go there. My hubby wen yesterday to get a no kill trap. My,son told me today that the yarn in there will probably has to be trashed too. I,was forced to retire this past September my hubby in March of 2016both due to health reasons. Both if us are getting Social Security. We are on a very tight budget and will not be able to replace all of my yarn. Sorry but I know a lot of you will understand how I am feeling.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

What colors do you like? I have a nice stash. I could send you some. PM your address and I'll send out a box


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry this happened. I bet there are several of us who could help. Do you use acrylic yarns?


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my. So very sorry for your loss. I to had a bad attack from mice. She made a nest out of a dress pattern and the fabric I was making a dress from. Chew up the pattern and fabric all together... Found her nest come spring along with the kids ..baby mice. Joyboy.. Not so much...couldn't fix it no matter how hard I tried... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jazzynitter (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't apologize for telling your story. Friends listen, sympathize and help out, and I see that KPers have already stepped up. I don't live in the States so I can't help with yarn but I am sorry this happened to you. You may end up with more than you lost????


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

What type of yarn (sock. Worsted sport)... I also have lots of yarn and would be happy to send some to you. Send me a pm with your name and address and I am sure I can find something you would like. Dolly Ruel ????


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

That's awful, when I was young mice used to get into our house all the time, the house we live in now (fingers crossed) seems to be a lot harder to get into, in the thirty odd years we've lived here, we've never seen any. However, they do get into the garage, though they seem to ignore the food and just want to eat my gardening gloves and the hemp twine.

I would offer you some of my stash but you're a little too far away.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a variety of yarn in my stash. I am not at my home currently, but could sent you some later next week. PM please.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PM me. Doll clothes need to be made. Let me know what you need.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

What kinds of yarn did you have? It will give people a better idea of what to send. I have been thinking about taking some of my stash to the thrift store but would rather give it to someone who would really appreciate it. I'm sure the cost from here wouldn't be prohibitive, it wouldn't weigh too much after all, but wouldn't want to send you something you couldn't use.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your expensive loss..This is the time of year that all critters are looking to get in...Have hubby do some calking and set mouse traps around the house..We had to call an exterminator as we had a mouse in the kitchen and she was able to seal around the basement and set traps ..I did discover two baby mice which I disposed of..they were in the hall closet tuck in the iron cover and pad..So I went through everything and was like a mad women...I have been keeping things edible in glass jars and keep checking around for evidence of further intrusion...Good luck in your quest to rid your home of these vermin...


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, do tell us what kind you lost - or what kind (and colors) you could use. I have an unused stash, too. Feeling for you. 2 years ago mice got into my brand new car in teh garage (where the cat does NOT go!) and did thousands of $$ damage under the hood of the car - and I was without her for weeks! Yikes! Hate those little critters.


----------



## elizabethmb (Jul 31, 2011)

Put me on the list. I seem to accumulate faster than I knit - people give me stuff they find. Sometimes a relative dies. Sometimes they find it at a thrift store. I’d be glad to share


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, perhaps one of us could be in charge of a box of yarn going out to you. I am sure everyone would be glad to donate 1 ball of yarn and the person organizing it instead of donating yarn could donate the cost of the postage.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

PM me your address please and yarns you use. sock cotton acrylic etc.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> What colors do you like? I have a nice stash. I could send you some. PM your address and I'll send out a box


I was not asking for yarn I just need to vent to people who would understand Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> What colors do you like? I have a nice stash. I could send you some. PM your address and I'll send out a box


I was not asking for yarn I just needed to vent to people who would understand.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I live in an old house, many little cracks and little entry sites, plus have fields next to me. My cat is a great hunter, he brings me every kill. I swear over the summer he brought no less than 20 mice. He sleeps inside at night, and I put him in the sun porch and little back room weekly. Mice can't stand the smell of cats. So far, knock on wood, I have had no problems. I keep my yarn in air tight plastic totes.


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

What is a good mouse-proof place to store that yarn next time? All I can think is something made of steel! Those little creatures can gnaw through almost anything! What ever new yarn you get must be kept safe. Good luck!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jazzynitter said:


> Don't apologize for telling your story. Friends listen, sympathize and help out, and I see that KPers have already stepped up. I don't live in the States so I can't help with yarn but I am sorry this happened to you. You may end up with more than you lost????


Thanks for the thought anyway. I was not asking for yarn I just need to vent to people who would understand.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

dollyruel said:


> What type of yarn (sock. Worsted sport)... I also have lots of yarn and would be happy to send some to you. Send me a pm with your name and address and I am sure I can find something you would like. Dolly Ruel ????


I was not asking for yarn. I just needed to vent to people who would understand. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I live in an old house, many little cracks and little entry sites, plus have fields next to me. My cat is a great hunter, he brings me every kill. I swear over the summer he brought no less than 20 mice. He sleeps inside at night, and I put him in the sun porch and little back room weekly. Mice can't stand the smell of cats. So far, knock on wood, I have had no problems. I keep my yarn in air tight plastic totes.


They were in air tight totes. The darn mice ate through them.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I live in an old house, many little cracks and little entry sites, plus have fields next to me. My cat is a great hunter, he brings me every kill. I swear over the summer he brought no less than 20 mice. He sleeps inside at night, and I put him in the sun porch and little back room weekly. Mice can't stand the smell of cats. So far, knock on wood, I have had no problems. I keep my yarn in air tight plastic totes.


When we had a cat we had no problem with mice. last summer are cat died. Because of our grandchildren have allergies one is allergic to cats. We are not getting any. We wer not ale to see grands because of ct.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> What is a good mouse-proof place to store that yarn next time? All I can think is something made of steel! Those little creatures can gnaw through almost anything! What ever new yarn you get must be kept safe. Good luck!


Nothing is mouse proof.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

You don't have to throw it all out. Can't you wash and salvage some of it? You can hand wash almost any yarn.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> You don't have to throw it all out. Can't you wash and salvage some of it? You can hand wash almost any yarn.


I googled and it said to throw it out. 
You can get very sick from inhaling mouse poop and pee. 
I have COPD and do not want to take a change. There is a lot of yarn and I mean a lot of yarn.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugs from Australia, as I fully understand how sad you must be. You have some very kind offers, so hopefully it won’t be long before you are knitting again. I spent yesterday knitting some dresses for the Fashionista Barbie that somebody posted recently.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

A prudent suggestion for those willing to send yarn. 

Wait until you have confirmation that the "problem " is eradicated there use they will just have nice new yarn to chew and foul!
Maybe use that aluminum tape all around the tote , then duct tape over that.
It will be a pain to have to open an reseal but it will make it less easy for the little monsters.
Or get a cat!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Dimples16 said:


> I was not asking for yarn. I just needed to vent to people who would understand. Thanks for the offer.


We know you were not asking, everybody just wants to help and make you feel better. So many nice and helpful people on this site. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Pm me your name and address! I’m happy to share as well!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

You would be doing some of us a HUGE favor if we could share what we have with you. 
Do consider PMing some of us with information.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

doglady said:


> Yes, perhaps one of us could be in charge of a box of yarn going out to you. I am sure everyone would be glad to donate 1 ball of yarn and the person organizing it instead of donating yarn could donate the cost of the postage.


I can donate some yarn also.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I was not asking for yarn I just need to vent to people who would understand Thanks for the offer.


Consider your self vented! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Augustgran said:


> A prudent suggestion for those willing to send yarn.
> 
> Wait until you have confirmation that the "problem " is eradicated there use they will just have nice new yarn to chew and foul!
> Maybe use that aluminum tape all around the tote , then duct tape over that.
> ...


I agree with you. We can not have a cat. Grandchildren are highly allergic to cat.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

glenniemae said:


> Consider your self vented! :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm02:


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Can you post here and let us know what types of yarn (wool, acrylic) and weight (worsted, fingering, etc.) you had? Are there specific colors you prefer? If I have any that fits your preferences, I would be glad to ship it to you.

To try to prevent a similar problem from happening, I keep my yarn in plastic zip-top bags inside the plastic tote boxes. We have a lot of mice outside (2.5 acre lot) and they try to come in now that it's getting colder. Caught one about a month ago, so set traps all over by the two doors we use.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

So sorry this has happened to you... I'd probably cry too. If you lived closer I'd give you some of my stash. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So very sorry this has happened to you. If you PM your address I would be happy to donate also. Just let us know colors, yarn weight, etc.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

CCNana said:


> You would be doing some of us a HUGE favor if we could share what we have with you.
> Do consider PMing some of us with information.


I second this. I would love to send you some also. We know you are not asking, but will help if you are open to this.
At any rate, our sympathies are with you.


----------



## SquirrelKnitter (Oct 22, 2019)

I am so sorry about this happening to you! I feel your pain. I had my craft room in the basement at my last place and had traps set up at various times; they mostly ignored the traps and made themselves at home in my craft area. Desk, material, ect. Had to wash and scrub everything’s down, didn’t smell, didn’t see anything chewed but there was evidence. I certainly hope all of us here helped to ease your pain.......I’ve been in hard places myself and it’s hard to accept help, but now I’m able to help and bless others. God bless.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> What is a good mouse-proof place to store that yarn next time? All I can think is *something made of steel*! Those little creatures can gnaw through almost anything! What ever new yarn you get must be kept safe. Good luck!


Steel filing cabinets come to mind. I don't know that mice can wriggle into them; they sure cannot chew their way into them.

Alternatively, and smaller to handle, would be ex-cookie tins. They can be had at most second-hand stores, church bazaars, and garage sales.

Mice and and _do_ chew their way through plastic, if they sense something attractive to them inside. Ditto for squirrels.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Should you find your way to Montreal, I'd be delighted to share my stash. You'd be doing me a favour, and my darling would be ecstatic to see yarn _leaving_ instead of entering the house!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I got rats inside my house thanks to our doors left always open at night for the dogs go in and out. Rat got in laundry room and took 2 days to figure out what is going on. One got in my knitting yarn room. In the laundry room, we put traps and got it but it chewed some holes in clothes.
The one in yarn room was too smart! He would eat from 3 traps without tripping in so I set up 5 gallon bucket with water and ramp, he got caught in few hours. Didn't do much damage, no nest. I guess he didn't have enough time b/c I was going in and out and he was scared.
I was told you have to kill them. Live catch and release will make them come back!





Please let me know what you like to knit, give me address and I send you some yarn.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I too will send yarn..how about some of the pretty varigated colors for socks,please send the PM quickly as I mail within the US and have go to collect some things in the nex t few days.But I won't go over agin till the new year


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I really feel for you, I wish I could help but I'm in Australia and the postage is a killer.


----------



## onvaconhi (Feb 26, 2018)

Please message me your address and I'll send you some of my stash! I'd love to get rid of it so I can go buy more. . . .


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I really feel for you, if you were nearer to me or I had the money for postage you would be more than welcome to some of my yarn. :sm09:


----------



## Marcelley (Oct 5, 2015)

You poor darling how awful for you. Sending love and hugs - so disappointing!!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I can’t stand mice and go bonkers if I see one, it has been 48 years since I saw one in my house and hope to never see one again.????. Really am sorry this happened to you. I see you are in Poconos, assuming Pennsylvania. Pm me address if I can send you yarn. Maybe a cat would help with critter problem.


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so sorry I just wish I lived closer I would give you half of my stash, I'm sure things will turn out right for you I have a good feeling about it so keep your chin up


----------



## polarbear (Jun 1, 2017)

i would be delighted to send you 100% cotton yarn ... please pm me if you would like any and i will send immediately.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please let every one know what types of yarn you use. Allow those of us who have more than enough yarn to help.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened, nasty little critters! I'm also happy to send you some of my stash!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Send a PM and I'll pass along from my stash


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

PM me your address, and yarns you need. I know you would make my DH jump for joy for sure to see yarn go out rather than in.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to join everyone and also help replenish you precious stash! Colors, weights, send me a pm with your info and Merry Christmas to you. I have way more than I’ll ever use and I would be super happy to share with you!!!!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Put me on your list too. I have lots of yarn. What kind do you use?


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you. Love the wonderful group of people on this site. Feeling the Love.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry that this happened. If everyone that responded that they would share, it sounds like you will have a huge stash once more. If you can swing it, get yourself some of those huge plastic bins unless if course the mice got into the bones you had. In that case I would try the Space Bags that Ziploc has out. That is what I keep my stash in.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

This is awful. Send me a PM with your address and I will share some of my yarn. Just let me know what you prefer to work with. We knitters have to stick together in times of disaster.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

How did a mouse get into a container with a lid? Thrift shops and Churches flea market and garage sales have cheap yarn.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I share your pain sort of, after my husband passed I can only rarely buy yarn. It’s like a painter losing all their colors. As for the mouse part, I have 6 cats, 2 of which are crazed hunters. At least that part isn’t an issue. If I could send some yarn I would but between my inability to buy new and donations to my shawl ministry that I’m in I have no spare. It’s just so hard to lose yarn, not only do you lose your stash but your ability to pick and choose colors to make something from in your head is sooooo hard. I will keep you in my prayers for comfort. It’s an awful loss.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I never realized that mice could do so much damage. My yarn is in 3 heavy totes because I worried about moths but Jessica Jean’s cookie tins idea sounds like a better plan. I imagine it with one extra tin with cookies inside, just in case I need a little treat!


----------



## agedog1 (Jul 21, 2019)

So very sorry this happened to you. I had something similar but not as devastating. Now I adopted Ms. Nathalie (rescue cat) she gets along with my Service Dog, tolerated my Sun Conure. She keeps rodents and spiders away. Thus far she only tore up one acrylic yarn ball, and chewed up one pair of knitting needles (I sanded and repaired them). So I am on the winning side. At night I put a porcelain cup filled with ammonia in the cup holder of my car = no mice. I live in the Georgia mountains so rodents can be a real problem. You might want to adopt a cat (this was my first cat I am 68 and have only had dogs). It has been an adjustment, cats are trainable but they are stubborn and have "listening" issues.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I'd be so happy to send some of my stash to you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Share some info on what you like to knit with through a pm to me. I live in PA so not too far from you :sm01: I'm sure I have some yarn to help you build your stash back up.


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

I would also be happy to help. My stash is growing at a pace that I can’t keep up with! Please let us all know what colors, etc. you would like. Happier days are ahead.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

What an awful thing to have happened to you. I hope you receive lots of lovely yarn to help you.

I can’t help out living in England, but I do have a tip to prevent mice getting into things.
It’s PEPPERMINT OIL (not shouting, just highlighting) and mentioning this just in case it hasn’t already been done.

We found mice living in our garage where we used to keep the sunflower hearts...my husband feeds the birds...and they had nested right next to the seeds.
So he looked up what to do humanely, found peppermint oil recommended and bought a couple of bottles.
He put some of the oil around the bottom of the door inside the garage and we haven’t seen a mouse since.
This is going back 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry this happened to you. Isn't it amazing how generous our KP members are in their offer to help replenish your stash. I too would love to send a bit of yarn to you if you would pm an address. 

We all know you weren't asking for charity and you were just venting. Those offering to help are just putting themselves in your place regarding the loss of their treasured stashes. Please don't have too much pride to accept as it not only helps us to feel better about our world to help someone but we also benefit from making room for new yarns. Win-Win situation from my viewpoint. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Sudhu (Sep 26, 2019)

Where are you? Perhaps if you could pay your address, a few of us could send yarn to you. Poor you, you must be gutted.


----------



## Murphie (Jan 6, 2019)

Do you use acrylic? I have lots of Vanna's palettes (the 8 pack of little bonbons) and other very bright colored skeins enough of each to do an afghan. 
PM me and I can send pix for you to pick some.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a mouse proof suggestion, had to do this when I lived in Otway NC, fields all around us, it's not a good solution but it worked for me, my neighbor bought a new fridge, I asked for the old one, cleaned it well, put it in the garage, cut the plug off, put a padlock on it, stored my yarn it, also put a damp rid thing in it. Kinda a pain but it worked and kept the pesky mice out. They ate the mattress in the guest room, boy oh boy did I hate them. When the fields were plowed here they would come, I think they were bused in, lol.

Janallyn


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

if you in uk have my yarn I got stroke knitting very little got wool if anyone in uk good knitters can send


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Believe it or not I'm sat here with tears in my eyes also, I feel so sorry for you I really wish I could let you have a little of my stash but I live in the UK. And my hubby and I are pensioners also. 
Good luck rebuilding your stash. 
Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## cindav333 (Aug 10, 2017)

PM me, too, as I have lots of yarn--let us know which kind you like best--I eve have some patterns to go with the yarn -projects i THOUGHT I'd get to but. . . 
C [email protected]


----------



## renrewjbw (May 5, 2019)

PM me, too. We are on a list to move into a retirement village, and one of the things I need to get rid of is extra yarn. Sorry you've gone through this. I usually have trouble with moths. But mice sound worse!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like this might turn out well. I am sympathetic about what happened to you, BUT...after all that, you want no-kill traps????? For heaven's sake, those wooden, spring traps are cheap and effective. Kill the vermin.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear this..


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of yarn, those critters manage to raise havoc this
Time of year. PM me what type of yarn you would prefer and your address.
Please. God Bless!


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

The worst part of this is the mouse problem. It could take months to get rid of them.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about your yarn. Please PM me; I have quite a bit of yarn that I would like to give to you. Hugs!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It is time's like this I wish with all my heart I lived nearby.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my heart just aches for you have had my own issues with those little critters! I don't use no kill they ticked me off and I feed them Ramik Green had so many mice last year they ate a hole in the bag of the stuff to help themselves. I love animals but not in my house eating stuff, storing nuts and other stuff in my items and using everything for a bathroom!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Feel so sorry for you.


----------



## acadiemaine (Apr 17, 2019)

I never in my whole life have seen such wonderful and generous people as yourselves... It just warms my heart to see some of you giving up part of your stash to someone else. What a nice thing to do. Bravo to all of you!!!!


----------



## Artteacher (Nov 8, 2016)

I too will send some if I have your address. I am in central PA so it won't cost much in postage. Would much rather you have it than sending it to the thrift store if I can't use it.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope your son is able to locate the source of the problem and seal it permanently.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Mice don't like the smell of peppermint. I put peppermint oil soaked cotton balls at my garage door opening to discourage them from coming in.


----------



## Jozyn (May 3, 2018)

Oh dear. Know the feeling. I was cleaning garage and found my daughter’s communion dress had been ravaged by mice. I also would like to send some yarn. I gave lots; nothing fancy, but lots.


----------



## 7fallons (Oct 11, 2014)

hello, my heart goes out to you. if you wouldn't be offended,i would like to send you some of my yarn stash. i keep mine in plastic containers. i have more than i can use in my lifetime. if you sgree i will box up some and send it to you. just let me know.
debbie fallon from oklahoma.


----------



## likewatercolor (Jul 31, 2017)

We lived in an older house. Each fall I would set out many traps in the basement. One right after another. Had good success with peanut butter bate.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Send me a pm with your address and what kind of yarn you like. I need to clean out my stash and can send some if I know what you like.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

send me a pm with your address and what you like to use. . . I'd be happy to send some along as well. . . we can all understand your pain.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have problems about using no kill traps. What will you do with them once you catch them? If you release them, they will just come back. If you can't have a cat, how about a rat terrier? Or, one of those ultra sonic pest devices? You plug them in and they give a super high frequency sound, mice and other pests hate it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am going to ditto the rest of these messages. First of all we know you did not ask for yarn but we all know what a tragedy it would be to lose all of our yarn and we want to help you build up your stash again. If you would like our help please pm me or any of these wonderful women that have so generously offer to help you. I hope you are able to rid yourself of those nasty little critters. The first year I moved into our home (it is across the road from a corn field) I had mice. I plugged in some of those things that emit a sound that is suppose to keep mice and insects out. They work. I have had zero mice since and very few bugs come in. Good luck with your pest control.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Mice are insidious, wretched little critters and I hate them. Right up there with bats!!! I am so sorry for your disaster with them. I wish I could give you a warm hug right now. xoxo


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> I have problems about using no kill traps. What will you do with them once you catch them? If you release them, they will just come back. If you can't have a cat, how about a rat terrier? Or, one of those ultra sonic pest devices? You plug them in and they give a super high frequency sound, mice and other pests hate it.


We had the ultra sonic pest device and it worked well for over seven years. It was awesome. Well worth the money and it wasn't expensive at all especially considering the angst it saved us.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

We have had success with using dryer sheets - the ones you put in your dryer with your wet laundry. Apparently the mice don't like the smell and stay away. Our son had such troubles with mice getting into his equipment during the off seasons - lawn mower, 4 wheeler, snow blower etc. They'd chew the wires and he's have $$ repairs. Now he puts dryer sheets all around in the motors and hasn't had a problem with the mice since.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I too have yarn To give I usually give to the thrift store I'm sure you can make better use of it. PM me your address I will happy to send you what I have. Kelly


----------



## Filmalee (Aug 25, 2015)

I can look into my stash, tell us what you would like...please


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Now, we had the sonic device and it did not work, so who knows? We have field mice, not house mice, if that makes any difference. Maybe field mice are smarter. :sm01:
Mice are not an endangered species. Kill the vermin.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Send me a PM. Let me know what type of yarn you use. I am sure I have some, except sock, am glad to share.


----------



## kathytwo7 (May 27, 2018)

I’m in, my mother in law passed away last year and she had a stash of yarn. I still haven’t used it all. PM me address and I will send some along.


----------



## bbohlman (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a pretty good stash. Tell me what you like and I will be happy to share. PM me.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

tmvasquez said:


> I am going to ditto the rest of these messages. First of all we know you did not ask for yarn but we all know what a tragedy it would be to lose all of our yarn and we want to help you build up your stash again. If you would like our help please pm me or any of these wonderful women that have so generously offer to help you. I hope you are able to rid yourself of those nasty little critters. The first year I moved into our home (it is across the road from a corn field) I had mice. I plugged in some of those things that emit a sound that is suppose to keep mice and insects out. They work. I have had zero mice since and very few bugs come in. Good luck with your pest control.


Me too. I have more yarn than I could ever use and would love to send some to you. What type do you use? PM me, I don't live far from the Poconos so shipping is not an issue.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope you get to the bottom of the pest problem. How sad that they were able to get into your totes. I am also in Canada, so unable to help with yarn, and it is wonderful that other KPers are stepping up to help you out.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

Her birthday, according to her profile, is Feb. 22. Wouldn't it be nice if we could talk her into letting us send her a yarn bouquet for her birthday?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, I do sympathize with you. What an awful thing to have happen. I sometimes get mice in my pantry and it really freaks me out. Hope you can find a way to keep them out. Good luck.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Please send me your address and tell me what yarn you like and I will send.

Too much here to use in my lifetime.

Fisherwoman


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am sorry this happened to you. I have extra yarn. If you PM me your address I can send some to you.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Whole cloves work too. Just sprinkle them around the floorboards, in closets, in drawers and cupboards, etc. we had a terrible mice problem in our cottage when it was shut up for the winter. Clive's worked great. 


Cashmere-Cat said:


> What an awful thing to have happened to you. I hope you receive lots of lovely yarn to help you.
> 
> I can't help out living in England, but I do have a tip to prevent mice getting into things.
> It's PEPPERMINT OIL (not shouting, just highlighting) and mentioning this just in case it hasn't already been done.
> ...


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

colleenmay said:


> Oh, I do sympathize with you. What an awful thing to have happen. I sometimes get mice in my pantry and it really freaks me out. Hope you can find a way to keep them out. Good luck.


When I lived in the midwest, we had mice. I took to putting most pantry items in the fridge. I still do that.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

So sorry that you lost your stash and cannot afford to replace it all. You have received many kind offers from all the lovely people here, which must have lifted your heart and even though you were not asking, your KP friends from all over the world sympathise with you and the offers are a wonderful way of showing practical sympathy.

Given time, your stash will grow again, but in the meantime, enjoy knitting what you can with what you can afford. Good luck with getting rid of the little furry pests.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I have a lot of yarn in my stash. Please PM me and I will be happy to share. 

Barb Ward


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> What colors do you like? I have a nice stash. I could send you some. PM your address and I'll send out a box


Me too. But do tell me what you hope to knit and what colors you love and what kind of yarn you like. No point in wasting time on colirs you hate. ????????????

I've been chasing those little pigpens out of my pantry last month too. (Ill add my clean yarn to my gratitude list the next time im grinding teeth over them. ????????)


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a question what kind of bins did you store your yarn in, the reason I want to know is that I have mine stored in large plastic containers with lids.


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about your yarn damage. Add me to the list of KPers who would be happy to share with you. Please, just say the word and I'll get some yarn boxed up.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not just wash the yarn? They make great no need to rinse wool wash. I think it is wonderful that people will help out, but you choose those yarns for a reason, and I would have washed them


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

There is a field behind my house and when they cut it mice try and get in our house and storage shed, we have to put down traps and bait to keep them out. I have a large stash and if you PM me with what kind of yarn that you would like along with your address I will send it to you.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn little critters knew a good thing when they saw it. So sorry to here of this. You will have to ask for gift cards for holidays so you can go to the yarn store. Hope you catch them all.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey fellow KPers don't send yarn before she has evicted the critters a long way from her home and has permanent solution to the problem.


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

So Sorry..how awful! If you pm your address I have some yarn i planned to donate and you're very welcome to have it...we knitters and crocheters all understand


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry! May I suggest that you get the word out among your friends that if they have any left-over yarn or yarn that they decide not to use, to please think of you and gift it to you for your use? Best wishes!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Steel filing cabinets come to mind. I don't know that mice can wriggle into them; they sure cannot chew their way into them.
> 
> Alternatively, and smaller to handle, would be ex-cookie tins. They can be had at most second-hand stores, church bazaars, and garage sales.
> 
> Mice and and _do_ chew their way through plastic, if they sense something attractive to them inside. Ditto for squirrels.


Or those big popcorn tins.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy cow! I thought my yarn was safe in plastic totes. I'm so sorry to hear about your disaster. (OK, the house didn't burn down or anything, but to a knitter losing all your stash is pretty close to a disaster.) We are such a great community that everyone wants to help. Hope some of it is eventually saved. You know now that if you do need any replacements we're all here to help out.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I too would be more than happy to donate yarn - just PM me. I would be devastated if this happened to me. I feel bad for you.

I have a bag right now ready for donation to the Senior Center as a group there make hats and blankets. Most of my yarn is blends - not acrylics. If you would be interested, it can make a detour and I can ready some up for their use.

When I first moved into my house I had mice in my kitchen every winter. I was at a craft fair and ran into a guy who makes a product called Mouse Mix. I purchased a bag thinking anything was worth a try. The best purchase I ever made. You put the product in little baggies and place them along the areas where mice can possibly enter the home. I also scatter them around my garage. I place one baggie under my sink and one behind the fridge.

It has a pleasant odor. I would describe it as a pinesol/eucalyptus/cedar blend. There could be worse odors for your garage and basement to smell like (or your yarn room).

That was 10 years ago. I have not had a mouse sighting since - plus the spider population is almost nil. I am a big believer in this product.

www.mousemix.us

plus he's a nice guy and has a sweet wife and he's a small business owner


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Take pictures. Could it be covered under your homeowners? 

I live in an old farm house. We have had issues with mice and flying squirrels. Hate killing them but-fill a bucket halfway up with water and lace the top inside and lip with peanut butter. 

Good luck.

SEA


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> We have had success with using dryer sheets - the ones you put in your dryer with your wet laundry. Apparently the mice don't like the smell and stay away. Our son had such troubles with mice getting into his equipment during the off seasons - lawn mower, 4 wheeler, snow blower etc. They'd chew the wires and he's have $$ repairs. Now he puts dryer sheets all around in the motors and hasn't had a problem with the mice since.


----------



## margold (Dec 9, 2012)

The only thing I can think of that would deter mice would be a metal trash can with a metal cover. Mice can chew through plastic--ask me how I know. Even if the plastic bin were duct taped, they could chew through the plastic. Metal they can't chew through.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m sorry that happened to you, the feeling is devastated it, i see that some kp members are wiling to help that’s awesome, hopefully you’re feeling better.


----------



## Beeg (Jan 22, 2011)

Please, do not fret - I have plenty of yarn in my craft closet, please let me know what you need. I will be very happy to send it.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Dimples16 said:


> I went into one of,the rooms that I keep my yarn in. I was looking for the right yarn for a outfit that I want to make for granddaughters doll. I,went into one of the totes to take yarn out. As I. Dug into the tote. Noticed mouse poop. It also smelled. Got a trash bag and threw it out. I,went to the next tote the same thing. All if the yarn has to be thrown out. I thought ok st least I have the yarn in my,craft room. Two nights ago,I heard scratching in my craft room. Not sure what it is but did not sound like a mouse. Th st went in for an hour. I refuse to go go there. My hubby wen yesterday to get a no kill trap. My,son told me today that the yarn in there will probably has to be trashed too. I,was forced to retire this past September my hubby in March of 2016both due to health reasons. Both if us are getting Social Security. We are on a very tight budget and will not be able to replace all of my yarn. Sorry but I know a lot of you will understand how I am feeling.


Oh yes, the "scratching" noise. Very familiar with that. We had one in our kitchen in a condo we lived in, orange trees outside branches touched & grew over the roofs & patios of the condos. That is a stairway to let mice & vermin in.

You HAVE to go through your yarn once in a while - I don't know how long you left it unattended? maybe not that long? I have lost yarn before due to moths so I just washed all the natural fibres yarn very carefully & set them in very sturdy, hermetic tubs. Nothing can get through them.

other than that- THINGS HAPPEN. There is bad times and there are good times. Losing some yarn is NOT THE WORST THING TO HAPPEN IN THE WORLD.

If I lose yarn, I let it be a lesson to me. And yes, I have- lost yarn. It happens and we go on. By the way, at that time I too was on a "fixed income" and had health issues and no insurance. I told no one about it, I just moved on and started my yarn collection over again.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

PM me your address please and yarns you use. I've got lots of acrylic worsted if you want it.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Let us know what you use and colors. I too have a large stash and will share.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The ultra sonic devices work, keeps mice out of our community sewing room. Mint too. I use sticky pads and traps on the deck so they don't look for an entrance long. We now have a feral cat in the area again, she we will be better off. We all provide food and we know she is spayed so all is well again. They keep mice and garter snakes at bay.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Dimples16 said:


> I went into one of,the rooms that I keep my yarn in. I was looking for the right yarn for a outfit that I want to make for granddaughters doll. I,went into one of the totes to take yarn out. As I. Dug into the tote. Noticed mouse poop. It also smelled. Got a trash bag and threw it out. I,went to the next tote the same thing. All if the yarn has to be thrown out. I thought ok st least I have the yarn in my,craft room. Two nights ago,I heard scratching in my craft room. Not sure what it is but did not sound like a mouse. Th st went in for an hour. I refuse to go go there. My hubby wen yesterday to get a no kill trap. My,son told me today that the yarn in there will probably has to be trashed too. I,was forced to retire this past September my hubby in March of 2016both due to health reasons. Both if us are getting Social Security. We are on a very tight budget and will not be able to replace all of my yarn. Sorry but I know a lot of you will understand how I am feeling.


Yikes I am so disturbed by your story. If I was you I'd have to move out of the house. Sorry, I'm of no help, mice creep me out.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a mouse problem this past summer and discovered a few "traits".

They love chocolate.
They are attracted to the glue of cardboard boxes.
They absolutely adore luxury fibers.
They love chocolate.
They never eat an entire sweater, as they prefer to take a bite or two out of several different sweaters.
They like denim.
They love chocolate.
They will play with dry pasta.
Etc, etc, etc.

They are definitely NOT cute, but incredibly destructive.

They adroitly avoid set traps.
They can eat the cheese or peanut butter out of a trap without springing the trap.
Ultrasonic devices do not seem to be effective (for me at least).

Sticky pads, moved frequently, were the only thing that worked for me. The main drawback...stepping on them myself! ! ! Note: sticky stuff can be removed with nail polish remover.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

DW and I just ache for you. What a terrible thing to happen to you. I do hope you will take advantage of the kind offers to donate yarn you have received. Or make a list of some of what you have lost or need - types of yarn you prefer, colors, fiber content, weight, etc. You really will be doing some of us a big favor if knowing that our spare yarn is going someplace it will be needed and appreciated. And add me to your PM list - I have a stash far beyond what I will ever use.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry for those darn mice ????????. The people who offered to send you yarn knew you weren't asking for yarn, but felt it in their heart to offer the replacement yarn. Let us know when you get the mice in control, and good luck.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I really feel for you. I would be so devastated if it happened to me, as it has taken years to build up my stash. *BIG HUGS* Hope you manage to get rid of them.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry you had to throw that yarn out--and I understand limited budgets. What I found in reading the responses was heart-warming with people wanting to help. How great! Bless you people!!


----------



## Juanskid (Sep 29, 2019)

Add me to the list of folks you are sending information to: type & colors of yarn and address. I, too, have a bunch of yarn, mostly natural fibers, that I doubt I will ever get to.


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

I hear all these generous people willing to send yarn, BUT, May I suggest that that the rodent infestation be dealt with first and foremost, Next, tight lid containers purchaced. A new round of yarn must come LAST, after you are certain there is an all clear on the situation.
Sorry for your loss and situation. Please take steps to prevent a repeat.
Good Luck.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I would have tried to have saved it.


----------



## pfeiffelator (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi  I was recently given a bunch of yarn and was going to donate it to a charity foundation...Send me your info and I will try to send all of it to you...

~ Angie


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> Hey fellow KPers don't send yarn before she has evicted the critters a long way from her home and has permanent solution to the problem.


I agree 100% :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

ALL OF this had to be tossed? from one of your previous posts.

Never to much yarn. I have 2 big rooms and part of my living room full of yarn. I retired Sept 3 and hoping to,use all if it. Hopefully one if our granddaughters will,want to learn to knit or crochet. I want to buy more but living on a budget (never did before). Bills come first.

My hubby is giving me his gym/son old bedroom as my craft room. It is much bigger then the one I have right now. I am in the process of getting yarn etc ready to take up to my new craft room. I don't know where to start. The is so much yarn up to my waist ( I am 5'3). I can't even get into the room. Where do I start. So would you cal me a yarnaholic. I really need to stop buying yarn. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is just terrible! I am so sorry this happened to you! I know that you will slowly build up your stash again. I mourn for the loss of all your wonderful yarn.

Hazel


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I went into one of,the rooms that I keep my yarn in. I was looking for the right yarn for a outfit that I want to make for granddaughters doll. I,went into one of the totes to take yarn out. As I. Dug into the tote. Noticed mouse poop. It also smelled. Got a trash bag and threw it out. I,went to the next tote the same thing. All if the yarn has to be thrown out. I thought ok st least I have the yarn in my,craft room. Two nights ago,I heard scratching in my craft room. Not sure what it is but did not sound like a mouse. Th st went in for an hour. I refuse to go go there. My hubby wen yesterday to get a no kill trap. My,son told me today that the yarn in there will probably has to be trashed too. I,was forced to retire this past September my hubby in March of 2016both due to health reasons. Both if us are getting Social Security. We are on a very tight budget and will not be able to replace all of my yarn. Sorry but I know a lot of you will understand how I am feeling.


we had a mouse and hired pest control to plug all the holes in. Our house where they were getting in. Expensive but. NOt as expensive as the mice getting into 
to everything and ruing things. Good luck . We use those type of .mouse traps too and it works very well.


----------



## greymarck (Feb 26, 2017)

I live in a 100 year old + farm house and had a major mouse infestation last year! They got into everything! Fortunately almost all of my yarn is in plastic bags or boxes and I didn't lose any of that but they got into my dresser drawers! And just about every place else! I thought I'd have to buy stock in DCon! They danced across my kitchen counter every night so every morning I had to scrub it down with bleach! They even built a nest in my oven so I smoked out the house when I turned it on! I washed towels, clothes, bedding, etc over and over! Now it's finally subsided! They were so voracious they even ate the DCon bait container in my bedroom - plastic and all! Needless to say - you have my sympathy!!! I'm very sorry about the loss of your yarn. Those little critters can be soooo destructive!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

How awful for you, I would also be in tears to lose all my precious yarns, I have mine all stored in plastic containers, but still would worry if I heard a mouse in my house....I heard some activity up in my roof last night which scares me also because snakes follow the food source....I'm picking up one of those ultra sonic devices in my next trip into town....plus getting my son to have a look up on the roof as to where they can get in...it's not happened at this place before ....we had a mouse problem in previous places, they sure can do a lot of damage 

I've read through all the wonderful comments if how many will gladly gift you some yarn, if I was closer to you I would do the same


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

PM me too. I would love to share with you.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

So sorry! Those critters can get into anything!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Same thing happened to me two years ago. Hundreds of dollars of yarn ruined. I also cried. Now I keep my yarn in a chest freezer I no longer use (unplugged). It is mouse and moth proof.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stotter said:


> Same thing happened to me two years ago. Hundreds of dollars of yarn ruined. I also cried. Now I keep my yarn in a chest freezer I no longer use (unplugged). It is mouse and moth proof.


What a great idea!
Unfortunately, I'd need about a dozen such freezers for my small stash of wool.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 22, 2011)

That's just awful. What kind of yarn do you like? I have lots of yarn and if I have something you like in a color that you like I'm happy to send you some. I also had to retire because of health reasons and it's very hard. If you can give me your preferences and your address I will send you some yarn.


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

They always seem to find your most cherished items.

Im so sorry this happened to you. Ive been looking for your preferrences in yarn to see if I could help. But I have not seen an answer yet. Ill keep checking.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello my dear! I sure am sorry about all that yarn! Would your home insurance cover any of it? Please check that out! Perhaps you should save it to show an insurance adjuster.

Now, I too would be happy to send you some yarn if you will just say what type you would like, okay? Please let us on KP help you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What a great idea!
> Unfortunately, I'd need about a dozen such freezers for my small stash of wool.


????????

I would only need one. I try to keep my stash under control.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I regret you are in tears & that the mice now have fat bellies. When ur mice are vanquished, I can mail u some acrylic yarn. PM me when u r ready for it.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Put me on the list. Lots of yarn to share. What do you need.


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

stotter said:


> Same thing happened to me two years ago. Hundreds of dollars of yarn ruined. I also cried. Now I keep my yarn in a chest freezer I no longer use (unplugged). It is mouse and moth proof.


Brilliant! Mice problems sound pretty serious!!!


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Someone gave me yarn that had been around mice. I took the paper sleeve off and stuffed the skein in old panty hose and washed it. Haven't tried this but my elderly friend told me that if you have clothing items stained with mouse urine, you can get it out with peroxide


----------



## Lydriein (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a large stash I could not knit up if I lived to be 150....... I'm happy to share. Email me with colors and yarns you prefer...... and I'll send them to you.... So sad it happened. We had squirrels at our Mphs home and at the beach.... had to replace duct work in both places as the critters love to use the insulation on the duct work for their nests.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Dimples16
Sorry this has happened. Those pesky mice get in. A suggestion I have is to put peppermint on cotton balls and put in cheap ziplock bags. Cut slits in so the aroma can get out. Put in area you store your yarn. Mice and spiders do not like mint. I do that and have no mice issues. To bad you do not live closer. I would be happy to share my yarn. I have more than I can use in my lifetime!
daleech


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

While I cannot help with the mouse infestation business, I am also willing to send a bit of my stash. I'll just wait to push that (assuming you're willing by then to receive some) until you indicate to us that the beasties are finally out for good. Good luck to you! We're feeling empathetic on this site and ache with you.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Did anyone get email/address info?
Poor lady probably feels bad now but holiday season is coming and I would love to have her on my list.
Some stores have gift cards too
http://www.herrschners.com/product/gift+card.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=Search
http://www.knitpicks.com/gift-certificates?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtf_tBRDtARIsAIbAKe20T8zDuOFZjZP0hP1oVyvhL0muDhiVfs1dGIG4y3VBIHR2LYBpc1AaAvbLEALw_wcB
JoAnn has gift card too, Hobby Lobby, Walmart.......


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry this has happened to you. I have never had a mouse problem. For years I have had my yarn stash sealed in plastic bins. There is no way a mouse could get in one of those. It might be a good idea for you to invest in a few of those.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> So sorry this has happened to you. I have never had a mouse problem. For years I have had my yarn stash sealed in plastic bins. There is no way a mouse could get in one of those. It might be a good idea for you to invest in a few of those.


Mice do get in plastic containers. I have those expensive plastic sealing Vittles Vault stackable containers for my dog food. One day I was cleaning and moving stuff around and put it on lanai, left it over night and next day it had bites and scratches. It was tight sealed but those buggers still could somehow smell the food or they just liked the plastic. 
They also need like 1/2 inch for some of them to squeeze in.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope she allows us to help her. I feel for her.


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Mice are supposed to hate peppermint. Also if you find a hole, stuff it with steel wool( without soap). Nila


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Mice are supposed to hate peppermint. Also if you find a hole, stuff it with steel wool( without soap). Nila


----------



## Gohogs (Jul 28, 2019)

Anybody tried the old fashion galvanized garbage cans for storage?
To Our Friend: Don’t deprive us of a blessing. Let us share with you. 
My GDIL recently had to replace the electric harness in her car and the rats cost her $3900. Your telling about your bad experience has ‘caused tips to be shared that may prevent another such loss. You have blessed us. Let us bless you, please.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow a way to loose yarn.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 10, 2019)

If you like acrylic yarn I can send some your way, let me know about colors.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I know you did not mean this as a request for replenishment, but really, it would make us happy to help. And if you have too much, you can pass the excess on to someone else in need.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> How did a mouse get into a container with a lid? Thrift shops and Churches flea market and garage sales have cheap yarn.


It ate through the tote.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> How did a mouse get into a container with a lid? Thrift shops and Churches flea market and garage sales have cheap yarn.


I am not looking for more yarn. I just want wanted to vent. I know that some people on here will feel my "pain".


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> So sorry this has happened to you. I have never had a mouse problem. For years I have had my yarn stash sealed in plastic bins. There is no way a mouse could get in one of those. It might be a good idea for you to invest in a few of those.


All of yarn is in plastic totes. Yes they can get into them. We had to move quick one time ( the landlord want to move his family into the house} so put some of our things I storage. We moved back into the area several months later. We took the boxes out of storage. When we took the Tupperware (that was closed and clean ) out of the boxes mice had chewed their way into them. Out the went. Mice do not like us.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Dimples16 said:


> I am not looking for more yarn. I just want wanted to vent. I know that some people on here will feel my "pain".


But I know it would make us happy to send you some.
Can you imagine the fun you could have figuring out what to make?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

daleech said:


> Dimples16
> Sorry this has happened. Those pesky mice get in. A suggestion I have is to put peppermint on cotton balls and put in cheap ziplock bags. Cut slits in so the aroma can get out. Put in area you store your yarn. Mice and spiders do not like mint. I do that and have no mice issues. To bad you do not live closer. I would be happy to share my yarn. I have more than I can use in my lifetime!
> daleech


Thanks you anyway. I have peppermint oil. I will try it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

fayp said:


> While I cannot help with the mouse infestation business, I am also willing to send a bit of my stash. I'll just wait to push that (assuming you're willing by then to receive some) until you indicate to us that the beasties are finally out for good. Good luck to you! We're feeling empathetic on this site and ache with you.


Thank You.


----------



## infjknitwit (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I find yarn at Goodwill and thrift stores...


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

The best way to keep mice away is to purchase the electrical plug-ins that emit a sound frequency that the mice can't tolerate, and humans and dogs/cats can't hear. They are a bit pricey, but we've had ours plugged in for two years in the basement and the garage, with no evidence of mice during that time. Find them at the hardware store.
So sorry for your yarn loss, but I'm sure that the KPers are going to share. It could happen to any of us.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

infjknitwit said:


> I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I find yarn at Goodwill and thrift stores...


That is where I go most of it from. Thank You!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> The best way to keep mice away is to purchase the electrical plug-ins that emit a sound frequency that the mice can't tolerate, and humans and dogs/cats can't hear. They are a bit pricey, but we've had ours plugged in for two years in the basement and the garage, with no evidence of mice during that time. Find them at the hardware store.
> So sorry for your yarn loss, but I'm sure that the KPers are going to share. It could happen to any of us.


 I am not looking to have people send me yarn to replace my stash that I lose . I was just venting. Sharing with people that would understand my "pain" loss.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> We have had success with using dryer sheets - the ones you put in your dryer with your wet laundry. Apparently the mice don't like the smell and stay away. Our son had such troubles with mice getting into his equipment during the off seasons - lawn mower, 4 wheeler, snow blower etc. They'd chew the wires and he's have $$ repairs. Now he puts dryer sheets all around in the motors and hasn't had a problem with the mice since.


Hmm ... Thank you for this idea! Now that we've no cat, I was wondering what I should do to discourage mice from entering the house. Dryer sheets are easy, relatively cheap, and don't bother me, other than the scent, which I dislike but can support.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Or those big popcorn tins.


ANY tins that seal well will do the job. I do not trust such tins for reuse for food, because opening a tin of flour or cat-kibble to see a mass of wriggling maggots is a very unpleasant experience. Such tins aren't airtight.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

greymarck said:


> I live in a 100 year old + farm house and had a major mouse infestation last year! They got into everything! Fortunately almost all of my yarn is in plastic bags or boxes and I didn't lose any of that but they got into my dresser drawers! And just about every place else! I thought I'd have to buy stock in DCon! They danced across my kitchen counter every night so every morning I had to scrub it down with bleach! They even built a nest in my oven so I smoked out the house when I turned it on! I washed towels, clothes, bedding, etc over and over! Now it's finally subsided! They were so voracious they even ate the DCon bait container in my bedroom - plastic and all! Needless to say - you have my sympathy!!! I'm very sorry about the loss of your yarn. Those little critters can be soooo destructive!


Thank you! We live in wooded area so lots of creatures come to visit. But not all of them destroy things. When we had our cat it was a good mouser. The mice did not have time to find my yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ANY tins that seal well will do the job. I do not trust such tins for reuse for food, because opening a tin of flour or cat-kibble to see a mass of wriggling maggots is a very unpleasant experience. Such tins aren't airtight.


Shudder.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

margold said:


> The only thing I can think of that would deter mice would be a metal trash can with a metal cover. Mice can chew through plastic--ask me how I know. Even if the plastic bin were duct taped, they could chew through the plastic. Metal they can't chew through.


I hadn't thought of that! Yes, a galvanised steel garbage can (new, of course) would be perfect anti-rodent protection.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> How awful for you, I would also be in tears to lose all my precious yarns, I have mine all stored in plastic containers, but still would worry if I heard a mouse in my house....I heard some activity up in my roof last night which scares me also because snakes follow the food source....I'm picking up one of those ultra sonic devices in my next trip into town....plus getting my son to have a look up on the roof as to where they can get in...it's not happened at this place before ....we had a mouse problem in previous places, they sure can do a lot of damage
> 
> I've read through all the wonderful comments if how many will gladly gift you some yarn, if I was closer to you I would do the same


My yarn was in big plastic totes and the mice still got in. I have had them in the totes for a long time. This is the first time that it has happened. We lost our cat lost Spring he was a good mouser. He would see a mouse and catch it right away. So he probably helped keep them aay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> The ultra sonic devices work, keeps mice out of our community sewing room. Mint too. I use sticky pads and traps on the deck so they don't look for an entrance long. We now have a feral cat in the area again, she we will be better off. We all provide food and we know she is spayed so all is well again. They keep mice and garter snakes at bay.


What harm do garter snakes do? I love little snakes, which eat bugs. Fun to handle too.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

eikeat said:


> I had a mouse problem this past summer and discovered a few "traits".
> 
> They love chocolate.
> They are attracted to the glue of cardboard boxes.
> ...


 Last winter my hubby set spring traps. We did catch a lot of mice. I have the sticky one and will set them where we will not step on them. We have a very curious/nosey do so we have to be careful where we put the traps.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

Dimples16, these wonderful people want to help you rebuild your stash and help themselves destash at the same time. it's a win-win situation! A situation I would love to contribute too if you share your address with me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> ????????
> 
> I would only need one. I try to keep my stash under control.


What can I say? You simply have more self-control than I is all. It doesn't help any that the nearest second-hand store is across the street. I do try to stay out of it, but sometimes my feet have minds of their own! :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What can I say? You simply have more self-control than I is all. It doesn't help any that the nearest second-hand store is across the street. I do try to stay out of it, but sometimes my feet have minds of their own! :sm15:


The closest to me is about 20 miles or so. Plus I tell myself I cannot buy more yarn unless I sell more patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> So sorry this has happened to you. I have never had a mouse problem. For years I have had my yarn stash sealed in plastic bins. There is no way a mouse could get in one of those. It might be a good idea for you to invest in a few of those.


Are you _sure_ of that?
From: https://blog.esurance.com/how-to-get-rid-of-mice-in-4-steps-and-4-mousey-tidbits/
"Use mouse-proof, sealable containers. Anything made of hard plastic, glass, or metal works great. Mice can easily chew through soft plastic, paper, and cardboard."

The 'hard plastic' they refer to is probably Polycarbonate - not cheap, nor readily available.

The 'soft plastic' would be the ubiquitous Rubbermaid-type bins most of us seem to use to store overwhelming stashes of yarns/fabrics/etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> My yarn was in big plastic totes and the mice still got in. I have had them in the totes for a long time. This is the first time that it has happened. We lost our cat lost Spring he was a good mouser. He would see a mouse and catch it right away. So he probably helped keep them aay.


The mere _scent_ of a resident cat probably helped to keep the interlopers away.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The closest to me is about 20 miles or so. Plus I tell myself I cannot buy more yarn unless I sell more patterns.


Umm ... You sell patterns?? Where might one see them? If available through an online source, why isn't the link to that source in your signature line? I'm certain some KPers would love to buy some of them, but that can only happen if they see them and how to get them.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

So sorry....I buy my yarn at Op-shops (second-hand shops)....most of it is new...still with labels on.
Chin up....everything has a positive side...you just have to look for it!????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... Thank you for this idea! Now that we've no cat, I was wondering what I should do to discourage mice from entering the house. Dryer sheets are easy, relatively cheap, and don't bother me, other than the scent, which I dislike but can support.


We use the original scent Irish Spring soap in the travel trailer to deter mice. You shave pieces of the soap off and put it in small jars no lid or you can cut the bottom of a water bottle off to use as a "bowl". It has worked for us for years and it really smells good. We refresh it each fall when storing the trailer.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

The dryer sheets work well. Of course you don't want the odor free ones. You want ones with a good scent!


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

I can sympathize. I currently have some mice in the basement. I was happy to notice you mentioned a “no kill” trap. That is what I use as well. I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Consider purchasing a few *Sterilite Latching Clear Storage Boxes*!
You can easily see what you have stored inside, but nothing can get in when the box lid is latched in place.
Great for storing a yarn stash, WIP projects, and finished items... as well as out-of-season clothing, photos, etc.
They are stackable, come in a broad range of sizes, and are readily available from many retailers including Target, Home Depot, Walmart, Amazon.
Do a web search to find a source near you, or compare shipping prices.
Your family will appreciate the convenience, tidiness, and safety afforded by owning several of these!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Consider purchasing a few *Sterilite Latching Clear Storage Boxes*!
> You can easily see what you have stored inside, but nothing can get in when the box lid is latched in place.
> Great for storing a yarn stash, WIP projects, and finished items... as well as out-of-season clothing, photos, etc.
> They are stackable, come in a broad range of sizes, and are readily available from many retailers including Target, Home Depot, Walmart, Amazon.
> ...


Sorry. Rodents - mice, rats, squirrels, etc. - are quite able to chew their way into those boxes.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Jessica-Jean, 

When considering what is meant by "soft plastic" and "hard plastic", I will offer this from experience with dogs (when boarding and such): food was to be provided in rodent-proof containers, which the vet, groomer, exerciser, and boarding services described as including the clear, sealed Sterilite containers and similar... but NOT plastic bags, ziplock containers, gladware, re-purposed cottage cheese containers, etc.

I will add that nearly anything may be chewed through IF left unmonitored, undisturbed, and uncleaned, for an extended time period.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> ... nearly anything may be chewed through IF left unmonitored, undisturbed, and uncleaned, for an extended time period.


When a person has a LARGE stash, that's what happens to it; it is left unmonitored, undisturbed, and not dusted for long periods of time.


----------



## leesbibben (Apr 3, 2019)

So sorry. I notice several offering to send you yarn from their stashes. KP'ers are the BEST!!!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL, then that seems to be the answer: Do not collect a larger stash than you can reasonably comfortably monitor, disturb, and clean around!
 
Or nature may have a way of decreasing that stash for you, down to a more manageable size.

Soap, mint, sealed storage boxes are all deterrents... but just like a lock on a door, are not infallible... and will not keep out highly motivated interlopers, indefinitely.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a stash that I would like to share. Please let me know the size and quantity of the yarns you are trying to replace. You can PM me with your address.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When a person has a LARGE stash, that's what happens to it; it is left unmonitored, undisturbed, and not dusted for long periods of time.


LOL, you are describing me, in general!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... You sell patterns?? Where might one see them? If available through an online source, why isn't the link to that source in your signature line? I'm certain some KPers would love to buy some of them, but that can only happen if they see them and how to get them.


They are on Ravelry. I keep saying I am going to put the link in my signature line and keep forgetting to.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe we should tell ourselves that we shouldn't have a stash larger than what we can afford to lose. I am so sorry this happened to you. Several people mentioned washing it. Maybe you can go thru it and wash whatever looks savable? You may be surprised, as you dig down into it, to find clumps of yarn that aren't too bad. But of course yarn that is chewed up is 'gone'!!


----------



## ramonarhodes (Jan 14, 2019)

I am so sorry for you I had that happen 5 years ago. My stash is now non existent. I only buy what I need for each project.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Let me know what colors you like. Not sure if you like Red Heart but I have a lot of it. PM me and I can get a box out to you next week.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The mere _scent_ of a resident cat probably helped to keep the interlopers away.


It was great having the cat. It did help keep them away. Years before him we had two cats. Never had mice.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

janiceknits34 said:


> I can sympathize. I currently have some mice in the basement. I was happy to notice you mentioned a "no kill" trap. That is what I use as well. I am so sorry this happened to you.


Thank You! I will get over it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. Rodents - mice, rats, squirrels, etc. - are quite able to chew their way into those boxes.


Yes
they can they chewed through mine.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> Maybe we should tell ourselves that we shouldn't have a stash larger than what we can afford to lose. I am so sorry this happened to you. Several people mentioned washing it. Maybe you can go thru it and wash whatever looks savable? You may be surprised, as you dig down into it, to find clumps of yarn that aren't too bad. But of course yarn that is chewed up is 'gone'!!


I was using it an my hubby got really sick 3 years ago. I became his caregiver and worked full time. Before that I knit all the time. I would have used a lot of it up if he did not get sick. My days off from work were taking care of him the house and taking him to doctor appointments. I am ok with it now it was a shock.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> Let me know what colors you like. Not sure if you like Red Heart but I have a lot of it. PM me and I can get a box out to you next week.


Thanks for the offer. I did not post looking for free yarn. I just need people to vent to. People that felt my loss "pain" I do not want to take people stash from them. That was not my intention.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dimples16 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I did not post looking for free yarn. I just need people to vent to. People that felt my loss "pain" I do not want to take people stash from them. That was not my intention.


I think we all know that free yarn was not your intention Dimples. Please do let us help you. If everyone who wants to, could send you a couple of skeins, you could get a good stash going. We do WANT to help! That is what we do for one another my dear.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

We know you weren’t asking for yarn, but we know, not only how devastated we would feel, but many of us have large stashes because of the generosity of others. So please consider letting us “pay it forward” as we have benefited from the generosity of others in the past. Because you have received so many generous offers, if there is any particular yarn you would like to replace, post what it is. Some of us may have it in our stash and would be happy to share.

Lastly, I have a “farm wife” friend who lives in an old farm house surrounded by grain fields. She swears by peppermint oil to keep mice and spiders out of her home.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> We know you weren't asking for yarn, but we know, not only how devastated we would feel, but many of us have large stashes because of the generosity of others. So please consider letting us "pay it forward" as we have benefited from the generosity of others in the past. Because you have received so many generous offers, if there is any particular yarn you would like to replace, post what it is. Some of us may have it in our stash and would be happy to share.
> 
> Lastly, I have a "farm wife" friend who lives in an old farm house surrounded by grain fields. She swears by peppermint oil to keep mice and spiders out of her home.


I bought peppermint oil a couple of weeks to use in my homemade fabric softener. I will be trying it. I think someone else on here mention it. I will put it on cotton balls and put them around the rooms.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

PLEASE pm me - I have a lot of very nice yarn and I would happily put together a package for you. Don’t let this stop you, we'll help.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

And let me know what you prefer - weight and content.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> LOL, then that seems to be the answer: *Do not collect a larger stash than you can reasonably comfortably monitor, disturb, and clean around!*
> 
> Or nature may have a way of decreasing that stash for you, down to a more manageable size.
> 
> Soap, mint, sealed storage boxes are all deterrents... but just like a lock on a door, are not infallible... and *will not keep out highly motivated interlopers, indefinitely.*


Exactly.

I fully understand those who're offering to share their stash. They *did* collect too much, and see giving it to someone who has lost theirs as an easy way out of their predicament - me included. Just brought home a few more balls of yarn today. $4/6 balls, of which only one is incomplete, but it's the same dye lot as two of the others. Did I _need_ them? Absolutely *NOT*. I'm weak. At least, it's not illegal.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I fully understand those who're offering to share their stash. They *did* collect too much, and see giving it to someone who has lost theirs as an easy way out of their predicament - me included. Just brought home a few more balls of yarn today. $4/6 balls, of which only one is incomplete, but it's the same dye lot as two of the others. Did I _need_ them? Absolutely *NOT*. I'm weak. At least, it's not illegal.


Great Score. That is my problem. I see yarn and buy it.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, that is evident from your earlier post when you were waist deep in a room full of yarn, LOL. 
Would love to have a large stash, but . . .I seem to knit it up nearly as fast as I get it. IF everyone on here sends you yarn that offered, you will again have a room full.
I hope you have those critters out of the house. When we moved into our new home a year ago in June, the 4th of July we discovered we had a mouse problem. Set traps. Everyone time we heard one trip, we would empty it and reset it. I think it was 7 mice caught that night. We plugged the hole around the dryer vent hose the very next day. Have only had one mouse since then, (knock on wood).


Dimples16 said:


> Great Score. That is my problem. I see yarn and buy it.


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ANY tins that seal well will do the job. I do not trust such tins for reuse for food, because opening a tin of flour or cat-kibble to see a mass of wriggling maggots is a very unpleasant experience. Such tins aren't airtight.


There are wool eating bugs that can get into those cans. Regular plastic wont prevent them either. Hard plastic bins that seal will stop them.

They are very hard to get rid of too. The standard treatment is to freeze for 2 weeks. Bring out into the warmth for a week. (So larvae hatch out). Refreeze as before. The beetles will be dead. The larvae are segmented worm-like things from 1/8 to about 1/2 inch long.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pealark said:


> There are wool eating bugs that can get into those cans. Regular plastic won't prevent them either. Hard plastic bins that seal will stop them.
> 
> They are very hard to get rid of too. The standard treatment is to freeze for 2 weeks. Bring out into the warmth for a week. (So larvae hatch out). Refreeze as before. The beetles will be dead. The larvae are segmented worm-like things from 1/8 to about 1/2 inch long.


Those wool-eating bugs can enter tins, but cannot chew through the Ziploc baggies I store natural animal fibres in. It all depends on which destructive critter(s) one needs to guard against. Me, it's the clothes moth; others, mice.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

pm me your address. I WANT to send you some yarn. It helps me too as I have a lot of yarn not being used. I put my extra yarn out in my outdoor shed. I put them in those large plastic containers making sure the lid is fastened tightly. They won't eat thru the plastic and if the lid is on tight they can't get inside. I stack mine so I only have to make sure there's a brick on the top lid or a few heavy rocks. So far so good. Have not had a single little creature in my yarn or my summer/winter clothers. I don't have much storage space in my home so this works out just great. Try it with the yarn you are going to toss and see if they get inside.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

vonknit said:


> Another good reason to use plastic yarns! Nothing eats those.


Eat, no but they will shred it to make a nest


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

poverbaugh said:


> pm me your address. I WANT to send you some yarn. It helps me too as I have a lot of yarn not being used. I put my extra yarn out in my outdoor shed. I put them in those large plastic containers making sure the lid is fastened tightly. They won't eat thru the plastic and if the lid is on tight they can't get inside. I stack mine so I only have to make sure there's a brick on the top lid or a few heavy rocks. So far so good. Have not had a single little creature in my yarn or my summer/winter clothers. I don't have much storage space in my home so this works out just great. Try it with the yarn you are going to toss and see if they get inside.


They ate through the plastic totes that I had the yarn in. I used the Rubbermaid totes.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> Eat, no but they will shred it to make a nest


 That is what they did to my yarn.


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mirror said:


> if you in uk have my yarn I got stroke knitting very little got wool if anyone in uk good knitters can send


You will be knitting again. Just give yourself time love. It will come.


----------

